

Can I take dumb money if I have smart advisors? - throwawayred

Taking the 'dumb' money now is a lot easier, quicker and more certain than going out to raise 'smart' money.  Is it worth the time, effort and uncertainty to go for smart money if I already have enough smart advisors?  Anyone who has done this (dumb money, smart advisors)?
======
robfitz
Certainly, as long as you can avoid giving board seats and heavy veto
privileges to people you consider dumb. You can also bring in more relevant
investors in future rounds.

